# 1993 altima starts and then dies



## Papaw (Jun 21, 2009)

93 Altima with 270000 miles. It was running good. Over the last few weeks, you can start vehicle and it may run a couple of miles and go dead. It will restart and die again. Then it will start and run the rest of the day. Past three days, vehicle will start and go dead, restart and go dead, then will just turn over and not start. Wait a day and vehicle will start again. Any ideas?


----------



## Papaw (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally had codes read. Code 11, crank angle sensor. Anyone heard of this. Was told problem was in the distributor.


----------



## Arassuil (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds similar to my issue. In my case the oil seal in the distributor is leaking and oil gets into the optical sensor shutting down the spark. It may start, may not. The seal around the sensor and disk cover and connector is broke in several places as well. I can clean the sensor with canned air and wipe the oil away and get a couple days of drive out of it before it oils up again, so its unreliable. Try taking a look under the sensor cover and see if there's oil in it.


----------

